# Slap_startup failed (test would succeed using the -u option)

## rmichau

Hi All

I've been trying to set up LDAP on my Gentoo machine (I have it up and running on RHEL), and i just cannot get the database started.

Whenever i try to use slaptest, or start ldap i get an annoyning error.

 *Quote:*   

>  slap_startup failed (test would succeed using the -u switch) 

 

I've tried to do some debugging, and when doing : 

 *Quote:*   

>  slaptest -d 10
> 
> bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database
> 
> bdb_db_open: db_open(/var/lib/openldap-data/) failed: No such file or directory (2)
> ...

 

The directory does exist, and permissions appear to be correct. 

When doing a slaptest -u, everything seems okay but i cannot start LDAP from /etc/init.d/

Please help

----------

## Gsus

Hello 

i have the same problem if anyone could help I would be very happy 

bye 

gsus

----------

## johndo

For me, that error goes away when I change the database line in slapd.conf to

database        ldbm

----------

